# Portland @ Sacramento Game Thread (1/18)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Portland Trail Blazers (15-21) @ Sacramento Kings (25-11)
Arco Arena, Tuesday January 18th, 2005
7:00pm PT, NBATV, FSNW
*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Joel Przybilla/James Thomas/Ruben Patterson/Nick Van Exel/Damon Stoudamire 





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby </center>*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread :wave: 

Do I have your team's starting lineup right? I am just going off of what the starting lineup last game...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings win this one.

Good guys 106, Blazers 99.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*yep...rock bottom is here*

We got friggin kings fans coming in here a day early and starting game threads.....wow are we that bad that the kings fans are already tasting victory in our own damn forum? 

Im gonna puke now.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*oh and by the way kings fans*

our 3 best players are out so dont get to excited by whipping up on us.....the duke blue devils would beat us right now!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: yep...rock bottom is here*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> We got friggin kings fans coming in here a day early and starting game threads.....wow are we that bad that the kings fans are already tasting victory in our own damn forum?
> 
> Im gonna puke now.


No, I made up the game thread for the Kings forum and I figured I would cut and paste it over here. I come in peace


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions...

*Kings 102*
Blazers 90


CWebb 19pts 12rbs 5assts
Cat 16pts 6rbs 3assts 2stls


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: yep...rock bottom is here*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> We *got friggin kings* fans coming in here a day early and starting game threads.....wow are we that bad that the kings fans are already tasting victory in our own damn forum?
> 
> Im gonna puke now.


What's wrong with you dude?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*AWESOME!* This thread was started over 15 hours ago and we're still tied!


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: yep...rock bottom is here*



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you dude?



Don't worry about Mixum, he just gets excited


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: yep...rock bottom is here*



> Originally posted by <b>Todd</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about Mixum, he just gets excited


:greatjob:

So are you guys ready for the game or what??


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: yep...rock bottom is here*



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:
> ...


Ready to watch our team get their *** handed to them again? Sure. Why not.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I just feel a little bad when comparing the teams. The kings have us beat at every position with ease. I think the only thing that wins it for the blazers would be heart.

PG: Bibby > Minny Mouse
SG: Mobley > NVE
SF: Peja > Patterson
PF: Webber > our recently signed 10 day contract
C:Brad > Joel

However, in the NBA nothing is unheard of. Telfair blasts all critics eith his tasty play and Outlaw blocks 7 shots and shoots 70%. 
Blazers win by 9


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

just wanted to bump this up, nice format and junk.
i'm not sure how i'm feeling about the game so far though.
blazers leading in the 2nd. theo's actually scoring and rebounding.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

they may not win as many games as you all would like, but goddamit they are fun to watch...for shame you *******s


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Cheeks drives me crazy. Why is he leaving DA in the game. I love that he is playing Patterson a lot, but why not put him in for DA instead of Outlaw who is playing well.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Does Webber ever sweat? He doesn't move at all, he just stands there and gets the shots! It kills me.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Can somebody please explain Cheeks lineup to start the 4th quarter? Telfair? Outlaw?

I love those guys, but there are better times to put them out there than when we are tied entering the 4th quarter on the road against one of the top teams in the west.

Is Cheeks seriously trying to lose?

:no:

-Pop


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

In all fairness to Cheeks, Telfair came in after things started to unravel a bit I think. Not start the fourth quarter.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Will the officials ever call a foul on the Kings again?

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL @ Kings fans booing the hard foul by Damon Stoudamire on Mobley.

Yeah, a 5-10 guy can really rip down a 6-5 guy who outweighs him by 40 pounds.

LOL

-Pop


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

The better question is whether or not DA will ever shoot above .400 in a game again.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

For the love of popcorn Mo, PUT YOUR STARTERS IN!

...thank you, he did it while I was screamin!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

You gotta love hitting the three in transition. That hurts.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Is Brad Miller crying?

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Our big men have the hands of the Seahawk receivers :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone else notice the Kings music selection seems to be very....dated?

They were played Nu Shues and something else from the 80's....

and I thought the Blazers music selection was bad.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

FWIW, these refs are tremendously bias towards the Kings....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that was a pretty questionable foul on Ratliff there..


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

That foul on Theo Ratliff may be the worst call in the history of basketball.

Jesus Christ. Even it out, refs. The Kings haven't been in the penalty all game long.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Geez Damon - ixnay on the fancy passes at this stage of the game.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> That foul on Theo Ratliff may be the worst call in the history of basketball.
> 
> Jesus Christ. Even it out, refs. The Kings haven't been in the penalty all game long.
> ...


they just did with the goal-tending call.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

THREE TRIES
THREE MISSES
!!!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> they just did with the goal-tending call.


That was actually a good call - replays showed Webber touched the ball (albeit barely) on the way down.

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

THAT WAS EASILY A 3:upset: stupid scoreboard for scaring me like that


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

8.6 seconds of SERIOUS D!!
Come on Blazers!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Just when I was about to complain about the lack of the lane violation call on the Kings, Patterson gets the rebound and hits Van Exel for the game-tying three.

How ironic that a continuation of the horrid officiating actually helps the Blazers.

LOL

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 8.6 seconds of SERIOUS D!!
> Come on Blazers!


hopefully we dont get screwed by the refs here on another theo on webb type call.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thx for bailing us out with that horrid shot webber.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I got a good feeling about this. Anything more than 0.5 seconds and we're getting this victory in regulation with a buzzer-beater.

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, we are due for a close vicotry. We have been in it with teh Wiz down to the wire and played with the Wolves and Hornets as well. It's just got to be our time for once on this road trip.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Why is it that Cheeks an't get the team to play this hard when he has all of his players. That's a problem. He can rally the team really well when they are shorthanded, but given even odds the team falls flat.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damnitt the worst ft shooter known to man kind is at the line with us down one


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Geez. Pryzbilla is a frickin' beast.

BTW, who left Mobley wide open on the other end of the floor?

-Pop


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

This one is on Cheeks. The guys play their hearts out and he pulls the rug out from under them by starting DA and Telfair in the 4th?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This just isn't our year fellahs. We always seem to be in games,but can't get over that hump. We realistically should have went 5-1 on this road trip,instead its 1-5 and really diggin ourselves a huge playoff hole. I am not even happy with the thought that htis loss puts us closer to a better lotto pick because this draft class is pretty friggen weak.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Webber - what a class act. Chirping at the Blazer bench as he hits a FREE THROW.

Yeah, congratulations Webber. You just beat one of the worst teams in the Western Conference with the worst coach in the NBA playing without it's three top scorers.

I thought the Kings were a better team than this.

-Pop


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

GODZYLLA! Keep up the great work Pryz!

Gee wiz-it's a great picture! Maybe one of you can get it posted.
It's here: LINK


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> This one is on Cheeks. The guys play their hearts out and he pulls the rug out from under them by starting DA and Telfair in the 4th?


Not to mention the most horrendous play-calling at the very end of the game. DA is your go-to guy?

Unbelievable.

-Pop


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

You said Webber was antagonising the bench , not the Kings team. Lets not paint them all with the same brush eh

If Webber was being an *** well its just swings n roundabouts imo

I *wish* we could have the opportunity to do it to another team, of course we'd need to win a few games first..


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Can't blame Cheeks for this one - the Kings just stepped up in OT, especially C-Webb. 

I think the injury to Ratliff's injury basically nailed the coffin shut in this one, but the Kings refused to let go the lead once they stole it in OT. 

That said, I'd love to see the Blazers get this kind of an effort out of Darius Miles, Zach Randolph, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, as well as everybody else when these guys get back healthy. I don't see us a championship contender - but what a fun team to watch. I have to say I really liked what I saw out of Ratliff, Przybilla, and Van Exel tonight. If only we could see a little more of it when our backs weren't completely to the wall.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I hate the result, but I like the effort, and what we saw out of Ratliff finally, and Foulzilla. I'm really starting to like how NVE is getting "into shape" now. him and Damon make a good back-court..and DA makes a good trade bait..8)

And the one driving dunk that Travis did was nice. It was almost as if it wasn't even difficult for him to do.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Webber - what a class act. Chirping at the Blazer bench as he hits a FREE THROW.
> 
> Yeah, congratulations Webber. You just beat one of the worst teams in the Western Conference with the worst coach in the NBA playing without it's three top scorers.
> ...



To be fair to Webber Pop you have no idea if the Blazers were chirping at him first. I'm sure there were a couple "don't choke"comments.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Webber - what a class act. Chirping at the Blazer bench as he hits a FREE THROW.
> 
> Yeah, congratulations Webber. You just beat one of the worst teams in the Western Conference with the worst coach in the NBA playing without it's three top scorers.
> ...


Hater.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to Webber Pop you have no idea if the Blazers were chirping at him first. I'm sure there were a couple "don't choke"comments.


:yes: 

You're right man.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> You said Webber was antagonising the bench , not the Kings team. Lets not paint them all with the same brush eh


I was referring to them being a better team. How they let a team like ours take them to OT and nearly beat them at ARCO I'll never know. 85% of the teams in this league would have killed Sac tonight.

Lucky for them, they ran into a 15-22 Blazers team w/o it's three top scorers.

-Pop


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Anyway, good game guys and if your team played like this every game they would sure win a lot of games.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Pryzbilla with career highs in points, rebounds, offensive rebounds, field goals made and field goals attempted. 

It's amazing to see a performance like that and wonder why he hasn't found a niche in the league until now.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Since when does Chris "I took money from a booster in college and then lied to a grand jury about it" Webber deserve the benefit of the doubt.

Let me give you a tip, Chris. Act like you've been there before, act like you can get there again. Especially when you're playing a league doormat like the Blazers.

Funny thing is, you couldn't even carry Joel Pryzbilla's jock strap tonight. And did you see Pryzbilla talk **** all game?

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Anyway, good game guys and if your team played like this every game they would sure win a lot of games.



We never will under our current coach.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone remember when Utah lost 10 of 12, NathanLane said he didn't think that the Blazers had lost 10 of 12 in 15 years (which turned out to be untrue. They did last year)...

and now this year, we've lost 10 out of 12??

basketball gods are pissed at us for something.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Anyway, good game guys and if your team played like this every game they would sure win a lot of games.


For your sake, I hope the Kings figure out a way to play better than they did tonight, or else we'll see you guys in the NBA Lottery with us.

-Pop


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> For your sake, I hope the Kings figure out a way to play better than they did tonight, or else we'll see you guys in the NBA Lottery with us.
> ...


You don't have to worry about that.  

Like I said if your team plays like they played tonight, which they played like a playoff team, they'll sure as hell win a lot of games.

Also I don't think that the coach is bad. Maybe its Miles and Randolphs that should get out of there?? Have you thought about that? :yes:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't have to worry about that.
> ...


We had some great individual peformances tonight but too many turnovers and poor play-calling in crunch time. Both of which are calling cards of a Mo Cheeks team. Lack of discipline being the common denominator.

Would be very interesting to see what a real coach could do with a team like this. We've seen flashes of brilliance from a lot of our players (Ratliff, Pryzbilla, Patterson, Van Exel, Stoudamire, Telfair, Outlaw), but Cheeks can't figure out how to turn our tremendous talent into wins. We'll stay in a lot of games, but we crack under pressure because you can't improvise in those situations. You need great plays. We don't have any, because our coach couldn't devise one reliable offensive set if his life depended on it.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm out for the night, folks. Anyone remember what it was like when this team was actually good? I'm starting to forget.

Anyways, promising effort from the guys. Joel Pryzbilla is officially my favorite white backup big man in the league now. 

Van Exel and Stoudamire continue to hit shots. Hopefully we can keep this flow going when we get our main guys back. I fear it may be too little too late by that time. However, we'll probably go on a 15 game winning streak to end the season one game out of the eighth seed, and management will cite that as the reason why they won't make any significant coaching or personnel changes.

::sigh::

-Pop


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

nite pop , sorry about the confusion


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Let me give you a tip, Chris. Act like you've been there before, act like you can get there again. Especially when you're playing a league doormat like the Blazers.


He's just like their fans - never won anything of note, but act as if they're God's gift to the NBA. I've been to a lot of NBA arenas and the folks in Arco were by far the rudest fans I've come across. I even had one take my hat and throw it down the section - but at least the usher removed him for me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 
> 
> He's just like their fans - never won anything of note, but act as if they're God's gift to the NBA. I've been to a lot of NBA arenas and the folks in Arco were by far the rudest fans I've come across. I even had one take my hat and throw it down the section - but at least the usher removed him for me.


they're not a whole lot better when they come to Blazer games in Portland.

They almost all have mullets, cow-bells, tube-tops, and bad makeup.

And thats just the guys.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, the cow bells. They think they're awesome when they're using them, but be forewarned about ringing one when Chris Webber steps up to the line! You'd think I had just shot the man the way these people started yelling at me. I was only trying to fit in :angel:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> Can't blame Cheeks for this one - the Kings just stepped up in OT, especially C-Webb.
> 
> I think the injury to Ratliff's injury basically nailed the coffin shut in this one, but the Kings refused to let go the lead once they stole it in OT.
> ...


Really we can't blame Cheeks for this one? What about when he put in that wonderful lineup in the start of the 4th quarter that had 4 guards, 2 of which were under 6' tall and Sacramento put on a 14 to 5 run. What about putting DA in when Damon was on fire? (DA is absolutely one of the most horrible guards in the NBA, tonight he was getting schooled by the 26th pick in the draft who gets very little playing time.) 

The way I view it tonight, most of the game I enjoyed. There were 2 stretches where I did not, and both were due to Cheeks substitution patterns. When he keeps players in the game who try hard and are play with purpose, I have no problem with watching the team, win or lose. 

Also of note, I think it was actually refreshing to watch the team function with two hard nosed bangers/shot blockers on the inside who don't expect any shots in the offense but the few "gimme's" they get at point blank. The offense knew where all the shots were coming from, and Pryz/Theo dived to the hoop and banged for rebounds every time a shot was up.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Oh, the cow bells. They think they're awesome when they're using them, but be forewarned about ringing one when Chris Webber steps up to the line! You'd think I had just shot the man the way these people started yelling at me. I was only trying to fit in :angel:


I went to the kings game in Portland last season, and the kings fans were loud and proud..

cheering whenever their "hereos" scored, and acting like the easiest shot that Webber did was gold..

and they talked a good game..that is until the blazers came back and Theo made Webber his lady friend (with repeated blocks of his dunks) and the Blazer fans got loud and rowdy (almost in retaliation)...and by the end of the game (and a loss fo the kings fans) their fans (even the *ADULTS*) looked like a kid who's baloon was popped, dog was run over and was told Santa Claus wasn't real.

Oooh it was priceless sitting next to Kings fans who were so arrogant the whole game...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> they're not a whole lot better when they come to Blazer games in Portland.
> ...


That's cold blooded. :rofl:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Pryzbilla with career highs in points, rebounds, offensive rebounds, field goals made and field goals attempted.
> 
> It's amazing to see a performance like that and wonder why he hasn't found a niche in the league until now.


Three words:

1. Injuries.

2 (and 3). George Karl.

Joel started 75 games his first two years, which were under George Karl, but his minutes were limited (8.2 mpg his rookie year, 15.9 his second year).

After Karl was fired, Joel only managed to play 33 minutes (primarily because of injuries) before getting traded to Atlanta. In Atlanta, he started all 12 games he appeared in and played over 26 minutes a game.

Joel is perceived by many as being a benchwarmer-type, but the fact remains that this is a guy who's started 110 NBA games and he's still only 25 years old. Clearly tonight is a career night (his career highs before this were 12/15, and he went for 17/22 tonight (or thereabouts; NBA.com is not showing the boxscore so I grabbed it from ESPN.com) but I think that he is capable of being the Blazers starter and growing with this team as we get back closer to contention.

Ed O.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: yep...rock bottom is here*



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you dude?



We're still figuring that one out ourselves.

     :laugh:


----------

